# BBC loses Bake Off



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, I won't be watching it next year. :frown2:



Chris


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Nor will I - but I've never watched it before anyway!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I watched a couple then realised that, like all low cost TV, every programme is the same. 
It's a 'Let's produce another 'Celebrity' programme'.
Still, like the dancing programme, it keeps some people happy:surprise::wink2::grin2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I caught an Australian cookery programme version for juniors, There were a couple of kids I wanted to adopt :wink2: to cook for me :laugh:


tony


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

peribro said:


> Nor will I - but I've never watched it before anyway!


 I haven't either, I quite like cakes and pastries but only to eat, not to watch someone cook them.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

So who are the 5 million viewers then ?

Tis true i suppose, some get really cranky as they get older 

Terry


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

So far as I can see it's for people who can't think of anything better.


On second thoughts the "better" is superfluous.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Actually if it can make that much money I've got 2 ideas for new shows.

In the first one six "celebrities" each mow a lawn and viewers then spend the next 6 weeks seeing which lawn rejuvenates quickest.

In the second 6 "celebrities" each paint a room........................

That should keep a few million people happy for a while.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Just coincidence that Murdoch s Sky has taken over the company that owns all the rights?

https://corporate.sky.com/media-cen...y_acquires_majority_stake_in_love_productions

Dick


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Stanner said:


> Actually if it can make that much money I've got 2 ideas for new shows.
> 
> In the first one six "celebrities" each mow a lawn and viewers then spend the next 6 weeks seeing which lawn rejuvenates quickest.
> 
> ...


You might be one of those crankies I referred to earlier then >

Terry


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I tried watching it last year just to see what all the fuss was about, I didn't get it and found it boring


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

After the first couple of series the programme was rubbish anyway do good luck to Ch4 sounds about right for them


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought I would head over to Mumsnet (I kid you not!) to see some sensible discussion about this important issue but the mums seem split as well. In fact one of them (15th or so post down) who goes by the name MooPointCowsOpinion summed it up quite well with *"F**k sake, surely this is worth a referendum."*!!

Maybe we ought to invite her into the Subs Lounge!

http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/telly_addicts/2731065-Bake-Off-will-not-be-on-the-BBC-in-future

ps On Mumsnet it seems there's no censorship so F**k was spelt properly!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

dghr272 said:


> You might be one of those crankies I referred to earlier then >
> 
> Terry


I thought you had to be crankie to watch dough rising.

Got an even better third idea.

As many "celebrities" as possible are air dropped into the middle of the Sahara with absolutely no supplies whatsoever.

I'm sure someone on Mumsnet could think up a good 4 letter replacement for "Bake" in the programme title.

One episode should be more than enough, especially if they could talk a certain politician's son to have a second go, well his sister did "get out of there" so it is his turn.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

peribro said:


> I thought I would head over to Mumsnet (I kid you not!) to see some sensible discussion about this important issue but the mums seem split as well. In fact one of them (15th or so post down) who goes by the name MooPointCowsOpinion summed it up quite well with *"F**k sake, surely this is worth a referendum."*!!
> 
> Maybe we ought to invite her into the Subs Lounge!
> 
> ...


Well now, your surfing habits certainly explains a lot.>

Terry


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Even Mel and Sue dont want to go to Channel 4:frown2:

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/entertainm...-channel-4/ar-AAiQMiS?li=BBoPWjQ&ocid=SL5MDHP


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I find it rather strange that we live in an era where obesity has become a major problem both in adults and in children; we are constantly told about 5 a day; encouraged to do more active pastimes etc etc...yet TV companies continue to peddle such unhealthy viewing!

...and they are on TV at the time when some folks could easily get the 'munchies' and therefore go looking for a sugar fix close to bedtime!

I would have so much more respect for TV companies if they did series on 'Cooking without sugar' or some such.

We also never watch these things either!

Graham :serious:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

jo662 said:


> Even Mel and Sue dont want to go to Channel 4:frown2:
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-gb/entertainm...-channel-4/ar-AAiQMiS?li=BBoPWjQ&ocid=SL5MDHP


Rumours about Mary Berry too. It seems as though it wouldn't be leaving the BBC until May invokes article 50 :laugh:

Dick


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Well now, your surfing habits certainly explains a lot.>


I sometimes find the posts on here too rational - whoops!:wink2::grin2:


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

A very boring programme I've only watch a couple of times. I can - and do - live without watching it. I think the 5 million viewers are a fig leaf of someone's imagination :grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I liked the Mel and Sue comment that they "would not be following the dough"

typical of their sense of humour, something that I like. I have my doubts that it will actually move if the presenters vote with their feet, C4 may well say _"that is not what we paid £25 million for" _so the contract is null and void....

Friend in the BBC is dropping similar hints......

Dave


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Actually CH4 were reported today as saying they didn't buy the programme for the existing presenters ie they just want the format.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Well I do quite enjoy it.

I'm not a baker, or usually a watcher of 'reality' TV, but I can admire the skills of tne contestants and Mary and Paul. I also like the way that, even though it's a competition, the contestants are supportive of each other, and Mel and Sue are very humorous in a gentle sort of way.

I don't like the way that, after the BBC has nurtured it, C4 can just buy the format because they have more money at their disposal. I also fear that the tone of the programme would change for the worse in C4’s hands and things like arguments and emotional outbursts, and people generally being made to look foolish would be encouraged as being 'good TV'.


Chris


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I suspect a lot of its appeal lies with the masterly command of innuendo of Mel and Sue that brought so much spice to the programme. A lot of which would make Humphrey Lyttleton blush. I can't imagine C4 could easily replicate that.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Xx


Glandwr said:


> Just coincidence that Murdoch s Sky has taken over the company that owns all the rights?
> 
> https://corporate.sky.com/media-cen...y_acquires_majority_stake_in_love_productions
> 
> Dick


Just seen this link, Dick.

Another good reason not to watch it next series.

Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> I suspect a lot of its appeal lies with the masterly command of innuendo of Mel and Sue that brought so much spice to the programme. A lot of which would make Humphrey Lyttleton blush. I can't imagine C4 could easily replicate that.


No doubt C4 will recruit Samantha.>

Chris


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

ChrisandJohn said:


> No doubt C4 will recruit Samantha.>
> 
> Chris


If they struggle to locate a suitable replacement there are often adds for " "ladies" in your vicinity " whom I am sure would offer their services for a (modest) fee..... and it is unlikely to be greater than the £150k that the Government is requiring details in the public domain from the OTHER public broadcasting corporation........

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

ChrisandJohn said:


> No doubt C4 will recruit Samantha.>
> 
> Chris


Sven AND Samantha surely?

Then when Samantha wants a double entendre Sven could give her one.


----------

